# Confused about Burrs



## lawriemiller (May 3, 2015)

Hi guys, so I'm in the market for a new Mahlkonig Vario and I've just seen a lot of posts about upgrading the Burrs etc. can someone shed some light on this as I thought they came with decent enough burrs/ what is tw upgrade everyone is talking about?

Thanks, I just don't want to go and buy one for the same price As one with better burrs.

Lawrie


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are you primarily using it for espresso... I presumed you are referring to the choice between ceramic and steel burrs ?

If not what are the " upgrade burrs " you are referring to


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Vario comes with ceramic burrs - not good for pour over coffee. Swapping them to steel burrs makes the Vario a great pour over grinder but at the expense of being a decent espresso grinder.

Steels burrs are cheapest from Baratza USA - even when factoring in the postage cost.


----------



## lawriemiller (May 3, 2015)

Ahhh I see, so how much would I be looking at if I wanted to swap for some steel burrs? Have they sold before, second hand already upgraded?

Thanks, Lawrie


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

From Baratza USA - around £50.00 inc postage.

http://www.baratza.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?search=action&category=PFVA

I sold a steel burr Vario around a year ago on the forum - don't come up often with steel burrs.


----------



## lawriemiller (May 3, 2015)

Ok awesome, i'll look oit for a second hand one and upgrade it


----------

